# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայկական առցանց խաղեր

## likarak

Հայկական առցանց խաղեր

Ժամանակակից աշխարհում /ինտերնետի զարգացման հետ զուգընթաց/, շատ տարածված են առցանց խաղերը: Աշխարհի տարբեր մայրցամաքներում և քաղաքներում ընդունված է կազմակերպել տարբեր խաղային մրցաշարեր, լինի դա առցանց, թե կենդանի /offline/, որը աշխուժացնում է երկրի տնտեսական, տուրիստական կյանքը խաղասեր հասարակության ուշադրությունը սևեռելով տվյալ երկրի վրա:

Հայկական առցանց խաղերը Հայաստանում իր տեսակով նախադեպը չունեցող առցանց խաղերի մրցաշարերի շարք է, որի եզրափակիչ փուլ անցած խաղացողները կհանդիպեն Երևանում և կենդանի /offline/ խաղում կորոշվի հաղթողը: Վիվառո ընկերությունը ցանկանում է այս մրցաշարը դարձնել ամենամյա, որը ևս մեկ առիթ է աշխարհին հիշեցնելու Հայաստանի մասին:
Մրցաշարը հնարավորություն է տալիս փուլ առ փուլ խաղալու դեպքում դառնալ մեծ գումարային մրցանակի հաղթող, իսկ վերջնական խաղը կանցկացվի Երևանում:
2014թ. մրցաշարերը կազմակերպվում են երեք սպորտաձևից պոկեր, նարդի, բլոտ. հաջորդ տարիներին այս շարքը կարող է համալրվել ուրիշ խաղերով:


Մաղթում ենք Ձեզ հաջողություն:
Կհանդիպենք Երևանում:
www.vivaropoker.am

----------

Վազգեն1997 (02.05.2014)

----------


## Վազգեն1997

Ափսոս որ շախմատ չկա :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

Ափրիկյան (02.05.2014)

----------

